# Looking for attorney in NorthEast Texas for Criminal Charge



## findhorse4u (May 1, 2012)

I am needing an attorney who specializes in Equine Law AND Criminal Law for a case in Bowie County Texas. If anyone knows of one could you please provide me with contact information. Any information and/or assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Thank You!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Attorneys are not really needed to file criminal charges. You do so by filing a criminal complaint or affidavit with the local police department or sheriff's office. If they are ignoring you, then a call to the city/county/state attorney's office may be necessary and an attorney can help there.

Attorneys are mostly needed to file civil suits, since they know the rules of civil procedure better than the average joe (unless we're talking small claims court).


----------

